# Some Questions about Jockey Club in Las Vegas



## vettebuf (Mar 17, 2009)

We're going to Las Vegas in July and staying at the Jockey Club and I had these questions:

1) I'm wondering how easy it is to walk past the construction to the strip. Will we have to call for our rental car every time we want to go visit the casinos and restaurants? I saw one picture that looked like there was a path from the Jockey club through the Bellagio grounds to the strip but it looked like part of the path was the road that enters and exits from the strip in front of the Bellagio.

2) Is it worth it to try to get an upgrade to a penthouse unit? Do any of the penthouse units have only construction views?


----------



## derb (Mar 17, 2009)

if your just doing the sttrip you dont need a car.  If your doing the out areas, red rock, valley of fire, it will be a pain to get the car.  you could just park it
at planet hollywood and walk to jc.

half the pentjhouses face the Balaggio the other half face construction.  very hard to get even for owners.


----------



## jancpa (Mar 17, 2009)

You could also park out of the sun in the Bellagio parking structure next door and walk to the Jockey Club.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 17, 2009)

Jancpa and Derb, thanks for answering. 

We've gone to Red Rock, Valley of Fire, Hoover Dam, Ethel M's, and Nellis AFB on previous trips so we need a car for that but DH can't walk far and I figured I could drive around to the tram stops to make it easy on him. I hadn't thought about taking taxis or buses instead. Are taxis expensive in LV? Are the buses easy to get to?


----------



## dougp26364 (Mar 17, 2009)

vettebuf said:


> Jancpa and Derb, thanks for answering.
> 
> We've gone to Red Rock, Valley of Fire, Hoover Dam, Ethel M's, and Nellis AFB on previous trips so we need a car for that but DH can't walk far and I figured I could drive around to the tram stops to make it easy on him. I hadn't thought about taking taxis or buses instead. Are taxis expensive in LV? Are the buses easy to get to?




Taxi rates in LV are among the highest in the country but, you're never really going that far so most people consider them reasonable. We haven't taken the bus in several years but, it always seemed fairly easy to take. Keep in mind that the bus will drop you off on the street out in front of the casino's and it can be a rather lengthy walk into the casino's from the street if you have walking issues. 

Years ago, my wife recalled that there were adaquate benches to sit on if you got tired. She's complained the last few times we've been  because most of those benches have been removed. With foot traffic being the way it is and, I'm sure vandilism is a concern, I can sort of understand it. Still, my wife has some issues with walking long distances or being on her feet for long periods of time and she really resents not having the occasional place to sit and rest for a few minutes.

With her issues with walking, we have always just rented a car and used the valet to make it easier. With car rental rates climbing the way they've been doing, we will probably have to rethink that part of our vacations.


----------



## jbiza (Mar 17, 2009)

The Deuce bus makes frequent stops up & down the strip, so the bus can be convenient to get.
 It costs $7.00 for a 24 hr. period & you can get on & off  the bus  as much as you want during that time period.


----------



## vettebuf (Mar 18, 2009)

The only vacation place we don't rent a car is in Cancun. We take buses instead.  Since we cancelled an exchange to the Hyatt in Cancun  and substituted this trip, it seems like destiny that we should take the deuce in Las Vegas.


----------



## jr7110 (Jul 1, 2009)

I  joined this message board because I bought a prime floating week at Jockey Club on ebay for a fantastic low price at the end of 2008.  I just returned from Vegas and used one of my days even though I was staying at a hotel just so I could scope out the property in person and the resort was a lot nicer inside than I expected (the outside does not look very appealing at all)- the apartment was very large, very clean with a HUGE walk in closet in the separate bedroom, a nice kitchen area and a very very comfortable bed.  Yes the view was of a gray wall, but who stays in the room to look out the window in Vegas anyway?  I checked out the pool area and while it is netted because of the construction next door at City Center, the pool area itself is actually not bad.  There is a very clearly marked walkway from Las Vegas Boulevard, right next to Bellagio where you can walk to the entrance of Jockey Club (it is not a far walk from the strip at all).  Not only that, the bus stop for the southbound Deuce bus is situated right next to the Jockey Club walkway.  So if you take the bus back from Downtown (Fremont Street area) or the Northern Strip you will be dropped off right in front of your resort.

Also - the units have full kitchens, and Jockey Club provides free shuttles that take you shopping to purchase groceries and for shopping excursions to the outlet malls.  When you check in you will be given a schedule for these shuttles.


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for posting. At least I know that the unit will be acceptable and that it's not far to the strip. Can you tell me where the cross walks are in the area now? I remember one cross walk going from the Flamingo/Shea's corner to Ceasar's when we were in LV in 2006 but I've heard that there's another one too. Do I have to walk to the corner to cross the strip to Paris from the Jockey Club?

I sure hope I don't get a wall view. We cancelled a week in April at my favorite oceanfront villa in Cancun complete with a rooftop deck and plungepool for this vacation.


----------



## derb (Jul 2, 2009)

There is a cross walk in front of the south end of the Bellagio, some 40 feet from the walkway between the strip and JC.


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 6, 2009)

Thanks, derb. That sounds great! DH is really concerned about the heat. He thinks it'll be harder on us since we're 15 years older than we were the last time we were in LV in July. I rented a car and assured him that I'll drop him off at the casinos/restaurants/malls and then park the car.


----------



## jr7110 (Jul 6, 2009)

vettebuf said:


> Thanks for posting. At least I know that the unit will be acceptable and that it's not far to the strip. Can you tell me where the cross walks are in the area now? I remember one cross walk going from the Flamingo/Shea's corner to Ceasar's when we were in LV in 2006 but I've heard that there's another one too. Do I have to walk to the corner to cross the strip to Paris from the Jockey Club?
> 
> I sure hope I don't get a wall view. We cancelled a week in April at my favorite oceanfront villa in Cancun complete with a rooftop deck and plungepool for this vacation.



You do have to walk to the corner where you can cross the strip right at the end of the block (you walk right past the bus stop next to the Jockey CLub entrance to Bellagio's driveway and that is where you can cross the strip to Planet Hollywood/Paris.  They are actually building a new walkway that will go from City Center to the other side of the strip but it is not completed yet.  With Jockey Club it is first come, first served so I would try to check in as early as you can so you can try to request a Bellagio facing room.  All of the rooms used to have spectacular views until a couple of years ago when City Center began to close it in on three sides.  With the recent swine flu episode in Mexico and all, I think you would be much better with a Jockey Club wall view than taking a chance in Cancun right now!!


----------



## vettebuf (Jul 6, 2009)

jr7110 said:


> With the recent swine flu episode in Mexico and all, I think you would be much better with a Jockey Club wall view than taking a chance in Cancun right now!!




That's what DH said. We cancelled when the media was filled with news of the drug cartels on the west coast. 

Our plane doesn't arrive until 3 PM and that's only if Delta doesn't change our flights a fourth time. We're only bringing carry-ons so, hopefully, we'll get to the Jockey Club a little after 4.


----------



## Snotick (Aug 12, 2009)

Has anyone been to the Jockey Club in the past month??   Is the giant net still covering the pool, or have they taken that down.   Also, is the Cosmo parking garage available for use yet.    
We will be there next month.


----------

